# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبه استخراج الامثال من الصور

## غسان

_ܔܓ܏ܛܜܓ܏ܛܜ لعبه استخراج الامثال من الصور ܔܓ܏ܛܜܓ܏ܛܜ_  



_فكرهـ..راقت..لي..وأقتبستها..لكم.._ 
_ان شاءالله تعجبكم.. .._ 


_فكرة المسابقهـ.._ 
_((ا__نا راح أنزل كم صوره تدل على المثل .. والمطلوب منكم.._
_تستخرجوا المثل منها..اتوقع ان اللعبهـ,,واضحهـ,, ..__))_

----------


## غسان

_..... أول مــــــــثل ....._ 
_ 



_

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكووووووور غسان
فكرة حلوة
الصور صعبه
بفكر فيهن
بجوز اعرف احلهن

----------


## غسان

_مشكور جنتل مان للمشارك__ة_


_للتوضيح ...الصور الثلاثة بيحكوا عن مثل واحد ..._

----------


## عُبادة

الطول طول نخلة 
والعقل عقل سخلة

----------


## زهره التوليب

الطول طول نخله والعقل عقل سخله

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _الطول طول نخلة 
> والعقل عقل سخلة_


سبقتني  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> الطول طول نخله والعقل عقل سخله





> سبقتني


 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## غسان

_يا سلام عليك يا شطناوي .. 1000 مبروك ..._

_وهارد لك زهرة .. فرقت معك على ثواني ..._

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> __


 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## عُبادة

> _يا سلام عليك يا شطناوي .. 1000 مبروك ..._
> 
> _وهارد لك زهرة .. فرقت معك على ثواني ..._


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
بالثانية من اول ثانية :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _
> بالثانية من اول ثانية_


* 
*

----------


## غسان

_المثل الثاني ..._



__


__

----------


## عُبادة

بعد ما شاب ودوه على الكتّاب

----------


## عُبادة

> * 
> *


شوي شوي على الحيط :SnipeR (44):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بعد ما شاخ ودوه على الكتّاب 

اسمع غسان يا ويلك يطلع غلط

----------


## زهره التوليب

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش عدل...عباده مداوم عالموضوع  :Frown:

----------


## غسان

_يا سلام عليك عبادة .._

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_بعد ما شاخ ودوه على الكتّاب 

اسمع غسان يا ويلك يطلع غلط 
_


_  هوه صح ... بس هناك من سبقك الى الجواب ..._

----------


## عُبادة

> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش عدل...عباده مداوم عالموضوع


فتت فجأة اشوف ردك لقيته صار منزل المثل الجديد :SnipeR (62): 

شو اساوي ؟؟يعني ما احله :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش عدل...عباده مداوم عالموضوع_ 


_ خليكم موجودين حتى انزل المثل الثالث ..._

----------


## عُبادة

> _يا سلام عليك عبادة .._


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

يا الله إلي بعده

----------


## زهره التوليب

غسان خلص لاتحط كمان مثل...بلكي راح عباده ينام :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش عدل...عباده مداوم عالموضوع_ 
> 
> 
> _ خليكم موجودين حتى انزل المثل الثالث ..._


هيني براقب :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): (مش إلك طبعا)

----------


## عُبادة

> غسان خلص لاتحط كمان مثل...بلكي راح عباده ينام


يا حرررررررررررررررررررررراام

----------


## غسان

_المثل الثالث_ 



__


__

----------


## زهره التوليب

الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطعك

----------


## عُبادة

> الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطعك


يا الله مبروك :SnipeR (19):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _يا الله مبروك_


  :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

المهم عباده ما فاز 

الف مبروك زهرة بتستحقي اللقب عن جدارة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _المهم عباده ما فاز 
> 
> الف مبروك زهرة بتستحقي اللقب عن جدارة_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

كلهم مقهورين مني 

يا حراااااااااام 
مع اني تركته مشان ما حدا يعيط

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبروك زهرة ..._ 

_انزل الرابع ولا بعدين ..؟؟؟_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _كلهم مقهورين مني 
> 
> يا حراااااااااام 
> مع اني تركته مشان ما حدا يعيط_


شكرا لانك تركتهم :SnipeR (19): ..بس المهم انت ماتعيط  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

نوله ياغسان..اخر واحد

----------


## عُبادة

> شكرا لانك تركتهم..بس المهم انت ماتعيط


كلنا بعرف مين كان مقهور وشكله هيك :Icon28:  :Mad:

----------


## غسان

_المثل الرابع_



__

__

__


__

----------


## زهره التوليب

غسان بدك تنزل ولا اروح؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

ضـربنــي وبكـــى 
 سبقنـــي وأشتكــى

----------


## عُبادة

ضربني وبكا وسبقني واشتكا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك زهره...

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
شايفين وقت التحدي كيف صارت الاجابه فوريه

يالله سلاااااااااااااااام 
بس حلوه هاي الصوره

__

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_     _ 
_شايفين وقت التحدي كيف صارت الاجابه فوريه_

_يالله سلاااااااااااااااام_ 
_بس حلوه هاي الصوره_

__



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  هيك بدي اعمل بالتركتور :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
>       
> شايفين وقت التحدي كيف صارت الاجابه فوريه
> 
> يالله سلاااااااااااااااام 
> بس حلوه هاي الصوره
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  بستاهل  :Db465236ff: ..الله يبارك فيك

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبروك زهرة ... يا عيني على السرعة ..._ 

_بكرة بنكمل ..._

----------


## زهره التوليب

كونه السيد غسان مشغول..رح اساعده شوي..مشان ماتنسوا الموضوع
يالله مثل جديد

----------


## حلم حياتي

غاب القط العب يا فار






يااااااااااااااا رب صح  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## زهره التوليب

برافو عليكي ياحلم حياتي
صح ونص

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## عُبادة

القرد بعين امه غزال

----------


## زهره التوليب

صح ياعباده

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## عُبادة

الباب إللي بيجي منه الريح سده واستريح

----------


## حلم حياتي

عباده بعدين معك 
خللينا دور

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> عباده بعدين معك 
> خللينا دور


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شاطر ياعياده


يالله المثل الجديد صعب شوي








أعطونا المثل

----------


## عُبادة

إللي ما يعرف الصقر يشويه

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:  والله انك شاطر بالامثال يا عباده

----------


## عُبادة

> والله انك شاطر بالامثال يا عباده


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

كيف لعاد

----------


## زهره التوليب

يالله المثل سهل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ايد وحده لحالها ما بتزقف   ( اتوقع) :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شطوووووووووووووووووور ياعمار

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

أخر مثل اليوم





 


تصبحوا على خير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عين الحسود فيها عود

----------


## غسان

_عين الحاسود فيها عود_

----------


## زهره التوليب

شطورين احمد وغسان
بس احمد اشطر لانه سبق  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_شطورين احمد وغسان
بس احمد اشطر لانه سبق 
_


_ لا هو احمد شنيص .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

_



لا هو احمد شنيص ..




عسيرة الامثال في مثل بقلك

تيجي مع الهبل دبل__
_

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_

 
عسيرة الامثال في مثل بقلك

تيجي مع الهبل دبل
_


_  عسلامتك ابوحميد_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

في مثل بقلك الي من احمد  بلاش منه

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_في مثل بقلك الي من احمد بلاش منه_


_  ... بلا منه .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _في مثل بقلك الي من احمد بلاش منه_


بالله شو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بالله شو


 :Db465236ff: وافسر هاي كمان :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _وافسر هاي كمان_


ماشي يا مها الحق مش عليكي :SnipeR (30):  ... الحق علي انا اللي نيتي صافية :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:

----------

